# My first golden retriver (daisy)



## maani (Feb 18, 2013)

when she was 2 month old she looked pure



















but when she turned 4 months old her ears looks a little bit weird (short and upright) comparing to other goldens

5 month old





























Can any body please tell me if it is 100% pure


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Her ears don't look golden-ish and her muzzle reminds me a bit of a chow chow's but I am not very knowledgable about different dog breeds. She's beautiful no matter what she is. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maani (Feb 18, 2013)

thank u my friend


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

maani said:


> Can any body please tell me if it is 100% pure


Do you have any papers from the breeder? If your breeder didn't provide her pedigree, there is a great chance she is not pure. It's very difficult to determine how pure she is just by looking at her pictures. The good news there is definitely some golden in her


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Daisy is a beautiful girl. I can't answer the question of whether she is purebred or not. She could be a mix or she could just be going through an awkward stage. Either way she is beautiful and looks bright eyed and happy.


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Don't know if it's available over there, but in the U.S. there are dog DNA test kits if you really want to know for sure. I think she's adorable no matter what her ancestry.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Her love to you is pure 
I guarantee


----------



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

She is a pretty little puppy! 
To me she does not look like a purebred, but without reg. Papers from your breeder im just guessing.
Maybe she has some duck toller in her.
She sure looks happy though whatever she is


----------



## golden_mom (Jan 13, 2013)

maani said:


> when she was 2 month old she looked pure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do u have AKC papers? look at her parents do they have high set ears...her ears arent the AKC standard but it doesnt mean she isnt full blooded GR.


----------



## golden_mom (Jan 13, 2013)

sorry i 4got 2 add, she may just might have alot of the puppy fuzz around her ears making them look funny groom them with thinning shears and read the AKC standard for the GR.


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

golden_mom said:


> do u have AKC papers?


The guy is in Amman, I really doubt he has AKC papers ...


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

They can go through some strange looking phases. Wait until she's a year old or so. In either case she's a beautiful pup, hope you both have many wonderful years together.


----------



## golden_mom (Jan 13, 2013)

well whatever kind of registry is avaliable i really dont look 2 see where everyone lives lol


----------



## golden_mom (Jan 13, 2013)

Discoverer said:


> The guy is in Amman, I really doubt he has AKC papers ...


 well with whatever kind of registry is avaliable, i dont look to see where everyone is from


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

I wouldn't worry at the moment as one of the boy pups from the litter of our girl & boy (who both have papers) had looked all gangly and his head/ears didn’t look like a GR. 
If I didn't know better, I would have thought he was slipped into this litter when we weren’t looking.

But when he turned around 2 years old, he just changed and I believe became one of the best looking out of our litter.
So give Daisie time to develop, and remember, she doesn’t look in the mirror to see what she looks like when she’s growing, but most importantly, she will love you with all her heart, no matter what…!!!!! 

What I see in those photos is a beautiful happy looking girl that is very happy to be with you… 
So don't concern yourself with these doubts your having and just love your Daisie and love the time you're having together...


----------

